# Power supply question for a new machine



## Subject2Change (Jul 24, 2007)

I am thinking of building a "budget" PC being my old AMD64 3000+ seems fairly outdated; however being I am fairly broke this system is only going to be 4 parts with me re-using 3 of my HDs and my PSU;

The new parts are as follows;
CPU - 
Videocard - [url=http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814122026]8600GTS 256mb
RAM - Corsair XMS (2x1gb)
Mobo - DFI INFINITY NF570-M2/G

However being I am thinking of re-using my PSU; I was wondering if it was going to be enough power to support it. My current PSU is a 480w Antec Trueblue and this is the one I plan on using in this machine.

Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

put your specs into here
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
add 30% to the end result


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Here is a sight I usually use to help me calculate how much power I would need for an upgrade. http://www.journeysystems.com/?powercalc


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Without using the calculator (which you should do), the simple answer is No, that power supply will never be enough for your rig and/or the 8600GTS video card. 

In addition, this power supply is an Antec which is good, but it is NOT one of the better models that Antec has made. So, the answer is NO regardless of what the calculator says IMHO.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

with 10% per year capacitor aging factored in, I would have to agree with Tumbleweed


your true blue may fire it up, but I will bet the PSU falls on its face when you game with that video card and cpu


----------



## Subject2Change (Jul 24, 2007)

Well I ran the calculator and it said only 388 watts was required; however I will take your advice and not re-use it. Hopefully be able to find a temporary PSU in a decent price range.

-edit- forgot to add 30%; it would be roughly around 500 watts. So yea I guess i'll look for something that can fit my price range.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

My advice....look for something in the 650 to 700 watt range so you don't have to do this again in the near future. I suggest that you read the power supply sticky and then use one of the models recommended in that document. 
HERE is a link to that information.


----------

